# Browning Leyland Cypresses



## TheArborist (Dec 30, 2007)

What's up with the Leyland's in the Piedmont North Carolina. Not fond of them anyway - an over and improperly planted species. 
They are browning and dying. I know some of the fungal, root rot, and spider mite issues, as well as our record drought.
Just thought one of you mite have more hands-on specifics to offer.
Thanks!


----------



## treeseer (Dec 31, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/Ornamental/odin17/od17.htm
> 
> "Seiridium canker, caused by Seiridium unicorne, is probably the most damaging disease on Leyland cypress. Plants of all sizes and ages are affected."



Way to go Dan, hook my homeboy up with the local source from NCSU.

Hey if your name starts with P I think I know you. 

I've treated leyandii with phosphite for a while. They have not worsened.

Attached is a tale of leylands in Apex. If you're in the isa you must have seen it, right?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 2, 2008)

I wrote a short page about them along the lines that money grows on trees, if its leylands.

A new-to-the-area, and retired tree worker moved to our town not long ago, and I was talking to him about his new row of trees that he planted down the hill from his house along the road.

A whole bunch of leyland cypress about 10' apart. And under the power lines too.

He said he plans to keep them pruned, and I know he can afford to, but it didn't seem to be the best prototype to leave in view. Anyhow, I drive by that row about 4 days per week. There are several rows of them that I work with every year, as well as individual trees.

No conflict of any sort. Friendly man. We happened to meet while looking at irrigation drip system parts on the same isle in the hardware store one day.

It's becoming a better source of income, but not a better source of arboriculture.


----------



## bushman (Jan 6, 2008)

This year was the worst for leylands in my area with drought this summer,have done some deepwatering ,and organic/mycor. fertilization,thinking of trying some holistic sprays on the bleeding cankers and see what happens.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 30, 2008)

Could be cypress aphid? we have probs with this aphid over here in the UK


----------



## treeseer (Feb 1, 2008)

M.D. Vaden said:


> A whole bunch of leyland cypress about 10' apart. And under the power lines too.


Mario this is generous spacing. 4' is average here; people have no concept of the future.

But I think they could work under the lines. Very toppable. The owner could do it himself for many years with a pole pruner.


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 2, 2008)

TheArborist said:


> What's up with the Leyland's in the Piedmont North Carolina. Not fond of them anyway - an over and improperly planted species.
> They are browning and dying. I know some of the fungal, root rot, and spider mite issues, as well as our record drought.
> Just thought one of you mite have more hands-on specifics to offer.
> Thanks!



Hey The, I am due south 1 hour in cola. S.C. I see the exact same thing on Cupressocyparis leylandii here in the midlands. It could be seiredium canker, but lets face it. This is an arborist forum. We can not possibly identify causal agents here. Have your local pathological extension agency diagnose the exact causal at the microscopic level.

These gentlemen are rallying behind the most likely fungal issue, but it could also be botryosphaeria or bot canker. For that matter it could be several other casual fungi. 

As you well know, we experienced a very late Spring freeze last year followed by an especially warm and super dry summer. We are still something like 20" behind in rainfall. It is important to know that if it is, in fact, seiridium the cankers can enlarge up to three times faster on drought stressed trees. Spring freeze and ice injury often predisposes trees to infection.

As a working pro: know it is considered a waste of your time and a waste of your clients money to apply fungicide to control either of the above mentioned diseases. Once infection has taken hold fungicides are futile. If any one thinks I am 'off' please show me the data. I would love to discover a billable fungicide treatment.

So, what can you do for your clients trees that have begun the "mortality spiral"? Or rather what can you bill for and still do the trees some good??

*I recommend:*
Ensuring optimum cultural conditions. These trees have reletively shallow root systems. Depending on soil conditions establish the absolute best irrigation, mulch several feet beyond the lowest limbs, practice sanitation, such as removal of cankered material and sanitizing pruning tools before each cut, remove extensively damaged trees, and ensure the soil has a proper potential hydrogen value and fertility through a soil test. 
When the analysis is returned you will be armed with enough information to ensure billing for: one or more of the 17, yes thats 17, periodic elements are deficient, the ph needs adjusting, you can sanitation prune and mulch, who knows you may even want to consider adding irrigation$$.

With all that said: Thearborist, look at the transition zone between the necrotic wood and the live wood. See an exit hole?

Do the dectective work. Have Clemson's pathologists @ the plant problem clinic identify issue. PM me for the form.

Good luck


----------



## treeseer (Feb 4, 2008)

woodweasel said:


> it is considered a waste of your time and a waste of your clients money to apply fungicide to control either of the above mentioned diseases. Once infection has taken hold fungicides are futile. If any one thinks I am 'off' please show me the data. I would love to discover a billable fungicide treatment.


Well, anything is billable, but not much is ethical. I apply phosphite and pbz; no data yet, sorry, but there is good science behind it so it is ethical to treat with what may work, if the client's eyes are opened.


----------

